# Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1



## FalkenFisch

Nachdem die Entscheidung für meine diesjährige BIG GAME Reise auf Costa Rica gefallen war, führte mich mein Weg in die Region Drake Bay. Zum einen weil die Mittel-/Süd Region zu dieser Jahreszeit eine gute Saison haben soll, zum anderen reizte mich die relative Naturbelassenheit. Das „DRAKE“ kommt von Sir Francis Drake, dem bekannten Freibeuter, der hier eines seiner Verstecke gehabt hat. Die Region ist nach wie vor etwas schwer zugänglich. Die Anreise erfolgte von Frankfurt mit CONDOR via Havanna (nur Zwischenlandung) bis San Jose. Dort wurde ich vom Flughafen abgeholt und zu meinem Hotel für eine Zwischenübernachtung gebracht. Dort erwartete mich ein äußerst herzlicher Empfang. Mein „Kontaktmann“ aus den USA, mit dem ich die Details des Trips am Telefon ausgehandelt hatte, war in der vorangegangenen Woche mit seiner Frau dort zum Fische und wollte den nächsten Tag von San Jose wieder in die Staaten zurück. Zufällig war auch die Frau des Inhabers der Boote und sein Sohn mit dort. Wir hatten einen sehr netten Abend und nach einigen Flasche Imperial lag ich dann, von dem Flug gut müde, im Hotelbett.

Am nächsten Morgen holte mich Alfonso, der Fahrer, wieder vom Hotel ab und brachte mich zum „Inland-Flughafen“, das Nachbargebäude des International-Flughafens. Start- und Landebahn ist dieselbe. Von hier ging es dann mit einer kleinen einmotorigen Maschine an die Pazifikküste. Der Flug über die Bergketten ist etwas ruppig, sobald man diese aber hinter sich hat, sehr entspannt. Ja weiter man sich von San Jose entfernt, umso grüner und „urwaldiger“ wird die Region. Der Küstenstreifen am Pazifik ist dann von dichten Mangrovenwäldern bewachsen, die von einem weit verzweigten Netz von Flüssen durchzogen sind.

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/4623/urwaldluft0qs.jpg

Der Pazifik selbst war glatt wie eine Tischplatte aus Glas. Aus dieser Höhe lies sich sehr gut ein Wal beobachten, der gerade zum Luft holen an die Oberfläche gekommen war. 

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/9181/landebahn2ll.jpg

Die Landebahn des Zielflughafens war immerhin asphaltiert und liegt wirklich „sehr grün“. Hier wurde ich vom Inhaber der Boote, Rande Schuck, abgeholt und zum Hotel am Endziel gebracht.

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/4836/hotel5sc.jpg

Der Ausgangspunkt der Boote ist nicht direkt am Pazifik sondern liegt am RIO SIERPE, den man morgens dann in ca. 30 Minuten runterfährt, um aufs offene Wasser zu gelangen. Das bedeutet natürlich zusätzlicher Zeitaufwand auf dem Weg zum Fisch. Allerdings fand ich diese Fahrt jedes Mal wieder sehr beeindruckend.

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/1653/fluoberlauf3dy.jpg

Der Fluß ist Anfangs mit ca. 30 Metern Breite recht schmal, wird dann aber auf dem letzten Abschnitt mehrere hundert Meter breit und wird auf beiden Seiten von sehr dichter Vegetation eingerahmt. 

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/507/flussunterlauf8hi.jpg

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/8840/rivermouth2ks.jpg

Ein Ornithologe hätte an dem Artenreichtum hier ganz sicher seine Freude. Millionen Schmetterlinge fliegen über dem Wasser und das eine oder anderen Krokodil lässt sich auch aufscheuchen.

Den nächsten Tag habe ich zunächst mit einem Tag „River-fishing“ zugebracht, bevor es dann am darauffolgenden Tag zur ersten der geplanten 4 Ausfahrten ging.

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/3458/boote9zl.jpg

Gefischt wird von knapp 30 Fuß großen Apex Center-Konsolern, die für 2 Angler wirklich ausreichend Platz bieten würden. Ich hatte das Boot allein gebucht und so waren wir mit Captain und Mate zu dritt an Bord. 

Und los ging´s!!!

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/3455/rausaufsmeer1tz.jpg

Auf dem Weg auf´s offene Meer sind wir durch mehrere Schulen von Delfinen gefahren; es waren hunderte Tiere, die ganz ruhig unsere Spur kreuzten. Auch Meeresschildkröten gab es häufig zu sehen. Nach ca. 30 Minuten Fahrtzeit auf dem offenen Meer sprang dann in ca. 50 Metern Entfernung der erste Sailfisch aus dem Wasser. Sofort wurde Gas weggenommen und eine der vorbereiteten Ballyhoos zu Wasser gelassen. Zwei kurze Runden haben wir gedreht, aber der Fisch war wohl weiter gezogen. Auch wir nahmen unsere Fahrt wieder auf, bis wir dann zu der Unterwasserkante kamen, die für die nächsten Tage unser Ziel sein sollte. Der Grund fällt hier recht Steil ab (wie ich hinterher auf einer topographischen Wasserkarte nachvollziehen konnte). Getrollt wurde jeweils mit zwei Ruten auf Marlin (eine Kunstköder und eine mit Naturköder) sowie an den beiden Outriggern mit 30lbs Geschirr und den Ballyhoos. Hin und wieder auch noch einer 5, Rute auf dem Bootsdach in der Mitte ganz weit draußen, ebenfalls mit Bally.

Und nun wurde es ja langsam spannend. Wann würde der erste Strike kommen? Das Meer war glatt wie ein Spiegel und wir hielten nach den üblichen Anzeichen für Fisch Ausschau. Das erste ersehnte Geräusch der Rollenbremse lies auch tatsächlich nicht lange auf sich warten. Rute in die Hand, eine Augenblick warten und dann Bremse rein und Anschlag setzen! Und ab ging die Post! Die Frage, welcher Fisch denn wohl den Köder genommen hatte, war schnell beantwortet. Keine zwei Sekunden nach dem Anschlag schwebte der Sail drei oder viermal in seiner ganzen Größe einen Meter über dem Wasser. Ein herrlicher Anblick und ein herrliches Gefühl. Dieser erste Fisch war mit 70-80 Pfund kein Riese, machte am 30 lbs. Geschirr aber einen Riesenspaß. 

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/3879/sail17hv.jpg

Nach dem Foto wurde der Fisch wieder releast und wir nahmen unsere Fahrt erneut auf. Und wieder war gar nicht so viel Zeit verstrichen, als der nächste Strike erfolgte.Und auch hier war sofort nach dem Anschlag klar, dass ein Sailfisch hing. Überhaupt habe ich die Fische hier als sehr agil empfunden, es gab keinen Drill, in dem ein Sail nicht mindestens 4-mal gesprungen wäre. 

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/6030/circlehooklsen2fx.jpg

Auch dieser Fisch wurde vorsichtig vom Circlehook befreit. . .

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/9828/sail20hw.jpg

. . . fotografiert und wieder releast. Der nächste Biss erfolgt nach ca. 30 Minuten, diesmal aber ohne Sprung nach dem Anschlag. Gut zu sehen war die Dorade aber im glasklaren Wasser trotzdem. Leider konnte sie sich nach kurzen Drill wieder verabschieden. Schade, die hätte ich gern gehabt. Aber gut, zwei Sails am ersten Tag bis jetzt war ja schon was. Und der nächste Biss lies diesmal auch nicht lange auf sich warten. Und diesmal hing sie fest, die Dorade. 

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/8514/dorade8dx.jpg

Ein schöner Drill mit diesem kräftigen Burschen folgte, bis der Mate dann beim dritten Versuch das Gaff setzen konnte.

Nun hatte ich Hunger und das Lunch wurde serviert. Ich hatte allerdings kaum den ersten Bissen im Mund, als der nächste Fisch Biss. Erneut ein Sail. Ein besonders verrückter sogar. Unzählige Sprünge folgten, die letzten unmittelbar am Boot! Es sah aus, als wollte der Fisch sich auf mein Lunch stürzen! Allerdings sind diese Bilder nichts geworden, der Captain übte halt noch mit der Digicam!. Dieser Fisch hatte so ca. 100 Pfund.

Zum Abschluß gab es dann noch einen Bonito, den wir aus einem Schwarm raubender Vögel entführen konnten. Damit ging dieser erste Tag dann zuende. 3 Sailfische, ein Mahi-Mahi und ein Bonitio. Ich war glücklich.

Der zweite Tag startete sehr zäh!

Etwas verwöhnt vom ersten Tag war es ganz ungewohnt, so ca. 2 ½ Stunden über den erneut spiegelglatten Ozean zu trollen, ohne einen Strike zu bekommen. Dann, wie immer urplötzlich, ein Biss auf die Marlin-Naturköder-Rute. Der Fisch nahm aber nur so ca. 5 Meter Schnur und ward nicht mehr gesehen. Marlin???

Und dann, eine Viertelstunde später, hörten wir erneut eine Bremse. Rute in die Hand, der Fisch nimmt Schnur! Anschlag . . . und er hängt. Sailfisch! Doch was ist das? Nach wenigen Sekunden gibt auch die zweite Rute am Outrigger deutliche Signale: Strrrrrike! Der Mate nimmt sich der Sache an und auch dort hängt 10 Sekunden später ein Sail. Doublette! Während ich den ersten Fisch versuche in Richtung Boot zu bringen, lässt der Mate dem zweiten Fisch freien Lauf. Zum Glück kämpfen beide Fische an verschiedenen Seiten des Bootes, so dass keine Gefahr einer Verwicklung besteht. Nach ca. 20 Minuten habe ich diesen ca. 80 Pfünder am Boot und bekomme die zweite Rute gereicht.

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/931/sail4doublette3gl.jpg

Kurzes Foto und auf zum nächsten Kampf. Dieser Fisch hatte nun zwischenzeitlich die Rolle fast leer gemacht, so dass der Drill doch etwas länger dauerte. Hinzu kam, der der Fisch auch deutlich stärker war. Aber auch er musste dann klein bei geben.

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/769/sail55hq.jpg

Das „ins Boot heben“ war aber schon deutlich schwerer.

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/7722/sail5b4xz.jpg

Klappte dann aber doch noch! Der Captain schätzt ihn auf ca. 110 Pfund.


----------



## Hummer

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1*

Was für ein Bericht! :m

Ich bin gespannt auf Teil 2!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1*

Absolut genial! Auch hier nochmal herzlichen Dank für den tollen Bericht. #6 #6 #6 
Wie ich Thomas kenne würde er den auch gerne im Maganzin www.anglerpraxis.de einstellen.


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1*

Vom Feinsten, FalkenFisch #6 #6 #6 ,

Schöner Bericht. Danke dafür.:m 

Ich mach mich sofort über den 2. Teil her.
Super Bilder, genial :l  

Gernot #h


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1*



> Wie ich Thomas kenne würde er den auch gerne im Maganzin www.anglerpraxis.de einstellen


Stimmt ganz genau, wäre klasse wenn Du uns erlauben würdest das auch im Magazin zu veröffentlichen ))

PS:
Danke Kai, gut mitgedacht!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1*

Dickes Petri #6#6#6 *neidischguck*..... Ich hoffe das wird ein 10 Teiler :q...... Wunderschöner Bericht. Als wenn ich neben Dir war .....


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt ganz genau, wäre klasse wenn Du uns erlauben würdest das auch im Magazin zu veröffentlichen ))
> 
> PS:
> Danke Kai, gut mitgedacht!!


 



Erlaubnis hiermit gern erteilt!


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1*

Da kann man ja neidisch werden! Danke für den Input!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1*

Klasse )))
Solltest mir dann noch Deinen richtigen Namen zumailen, damit wir den Artikel auch richtig "kennzeichnen" können.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1*

Hallo Mark Congratulations!!!bin sehr froh das meine Inspiration in Sachen Big Game Reise Costa Rica so in Schwarze getroffen hat .Natürlich freut man sich total wenn man jemanden über ein Reiseziel so vorgeschwärmt hat und es dann mit dem Fischen so gut läuft.Dein Bericht ist wirklich mitreissend und hat Profi Qualität!!Wie wäre es wenn du am Freitag nach Berlin zum Meeresanglerstammtisch kommst und uns noch ein bisschen die Zähne lang machst ?? Freue mich auf jeden Fall das du Blut geleckt hast.


                Bis bald+Tight Lines                     Jan#6


----------



## FishHunterBLN

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1*

Genau Jan, wir sollten ihn zum Törn am Freitag nach Berlin überreden.

@falkenfisch 
Danke erstmal für den phantastischen ersten Teil und jetzt lass uns nicht so lange darben und rück' den zweiten raus!:m


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1*

Herzlichen Dank für die Stammtischeinladung!



Ich hätte wohl auch noch so ein paar hundert Bilder zum "langmachen der Zähne", aber am Freitag bin ich schon ausgebucht, daher wird´s diesmal leider nichts! 

@Jan: 


, das war ein super Tip mit COSTA RICA. Hat, bis auf den noch ausstehenden Marlin, alles gepasst. Aber wäre ja auch blöd, wenn gleich alles klappt. So gibt es einen guten Grund, die Sache zu wiederholen:q .


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 1*

Wirklich FEIN!!!  so ganz gaaanz langsam muß ich auch mal warmes Wasser andenken  ....glaub ich zumindest!


----------

